# My 1 minute videos seem to be popular on Instagram lately!



## skyeisonfire (Jul 29, 2019)

I've been doing short compilations and they seem to be liked a lot.  You guys think it's better to have the shorter videos?  I can keep them short with only highlights.  I tend to want to show my good and even my bad points depending on the intention of my post.


----------



## jobo (Jul 29, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I've been doing short compilations and they seem to be liked a lot.  You guys think it's better to have the shorter videos?  I can keep them short with only highlights.  I tend to want to show my good and even my bad points depending on the intention of my post.


it you want views,,  likes, then I suspect short is better  if you want feed back from a vvery few people  who can be bother to sit through a long vid, then long is better

personality I think you should devote your time to a start up to market your punching post


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 29, 2019)

jobo said:


> it you want views,,  likes, then I suspect short is better  if you want feed back from a vvery few people  who can be bother to sit through a long vid, then long is better
> 
> personality I think you should devote your time to a start up to market your punching post



I think it's a great idea, but.....

1) It's a very rudimentary design and anyone with tools and a little mechanical know how can figure it out for themselves.  On the flip side, not everyone is motivated to go out and build it.  That would be the market.

2)  It's very costly to custom build it, which I could do, however, shipping it due to it's weight and size would make way more expensive.  

3)  Personal liability.  I've worked in retail many, many years.  I know how people are with their stuff.  If abused and not used according to design, it will break.  That being said, a disclaimer is not always going to prevent stupidity.  Something I don't want to deal with.

4)  As popular as it's become on all my other social platforms, I don't feel there is that big a market for that in reality to make it worth the time since I already have a busy life especially trying to devote it more into my personal training.  

5)  I could possibly draw up designs, but then again, I can easily post pictures and anyone can DIY.  Trying to make money on it vs. the market on it for that 1 thing won't make or break me.  

Just my thoughts.  In the end, I'm more interested in making videos.  I enjoy it.  It's a good avenue to release some creativity and improve on it.  It's a good way to promote myself in the long run when I decide I'm ready to conquer the world with my craziness.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 29, 2019)

If you guys are interested, visit my gallery in this forum and you'll see the simple design.  It can be modified to your liking.

Album: Training

P.s.   The side stabilizing  springs were moved to the center of the pivot location of the vertical pillar.  Where they are mounted in the pictures, they were taking too much stress and actually snapped out of it's mount.

I will be doing a construction explanation on my youtube channel tomorrow.  It's been requested a bit.


----------



## jobo (Jul 29, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I think it's a great idea, but.....
> 
> 1) It's a very rudimentary design and anyone with tools and a little mechanical know how can figure it out for themselves.  On the flip side, not everyone is motivated to go out and build it.  That would be the market.
> 
> ...


a friend f mine made a nice second income by making things that any one with a basic tool set and half an hour to spare could make themselves, that is bird tables and rabit hutches et al. he then starting making drums, but couldn't sell those,, despite them being beyond most people's skill to make

you shouldn't understand estimate how lazy people are or how the economies of scale will drop the price of construction


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 29, 2019)

jobo said:


> a friend f mine made a nice second income by making things that any one with a basic tool set and half an hour to spare could make themselves, that is bird tables and rabit hutches et al. he then starting making drums, but couldn't sell those,, despite them being beyond most people's skill to make
> 
> you shouldn't understand estimate how lazy people are or how the economies of scale will drop the price of construction



I'll consider it in the future....I'll leave it at that.


----------



## pdg (Aug 14, 2019)

jobo said:


> you shouldn't understand estimate how lazy people are



I'm quite thankful for people being lazy or inept - if people did stuff for themselves in their homes and gardens I'd have to get a real job.

I even have "assembly of flat pack furniture" on my list of services 

Yes, people pay me to put together IKEA shelves and cupboards...


----------

